# Corvallis gamer seeking group



## Pete_1775 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

I'm a transplant to Oregon looking for a gaming group.  Been playing on and off since grade school (~20 years).  

I'm familiar with all the flavors of D&D, as well as D20, GURPS and Werewolf.

Thanks, Peter


----------

